# rare or hard to find?



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

So, what do you think the hardest to come by type / color betta is? I hear a lot of people say purple for color. What about everything else? Veils are obviously the most popular type sold in petstore's. I am seeing more an more pk's in petstores as well.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

VTs and CTs are most popular in Canada. We dont have petcos and the only petsmarts Ive every been to has only veiltails and crowntails.


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

I've never seen a betta that's all purple or one that has a grass-green color. The only greens I've seen are metallic or dark green. As far as rarity of fin type, I've never seen a rose tail or double tail in any petshop...it's always been veils, crowns, and half-moons.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

As for large chain stores, they make their money off the cheapest imports. VT and CT. Colors you can sometimes find nice variations. But for the most part here- I have seen only red and blues. I seen some really nice light blues. As for females and plakats there are the natural fish color and metallic blues and greens. 

There are 2 family owned stores here that do pretty well. One orders online and ships direct from Singapore and he picks out cool colors and tail types depending on customer demand or interest. And the other place are all VT and CT tails but youll get nicer colors. Currently there are 3 dalmatians and I want them so bad! They've been there for so long too!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I have yet to see a feather/rose in any store near my area. I'm sure they won't pop up anyways, they are X-factor fish after all ><. But I personally like them as just pets, not breeding of course.  
I haven't seen any greens either. I see quite a few "purples" (light, light purple) here and there. Though I would LOVE to get a hold of a legit green at some point.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Blacks and solids whites are considered rare where I live, along with purple. though this place must be Dalmatian area, I've found quite a few dalmatian bettas in stores (well, okay, only two, one that I bought and the other I WOULD have bought, but I'm not allowed any more boys :C)


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Blacks and solids whites are considered rare where I live, along with purple. though this place must be Dalmatian area, I've found quite a few dalmatian bettas in stores (well, okay, only two, one that I bought and the other I WOULD have bought, but I'm not allowed any more boys :C)


Where in KY do you live? 
I'm in the Lexington-Louisville area and never find any Dals! xD


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> Where in KY do you live?
> I'm in the Lexington-Louisville area and never find any Dals! xD


O: I lived in Louisville last year! Then I moved....to dinky little Brownsville, or in other words Bowling Green. I found Cheddar in Lietchfeild, and I saw the other dal at a Petsmart in Louisville when I was visiting a friend.

The Petco I go to in Bowling Green has just about every color except black, white, and purple. (Jack's the closet thing to being purple.)


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

LittleNibbles93 said:


> O: I lived in Louisville last year! Then I moved....to dinky little Brownsville, or in other words Bowling Green. I found Cheddar in Lietchfeild, and I saw the other dal at a Petsmart in Louisville when I was visiting a friend.
> 
> The Petco I go to in Bowling Green has just about every color except black, white, and purple. (Jack's the closet thing to being purple.)


Aww Bowling Green isn't bad! It's pretty!  
Louisville sucks... it's too small for me D: (coming from San Diego, CA to KY was quite the shock! But it's been nearly 7 years now. xD) 
I'm sure the drive to Nashville isn't too far. You could try there, lol.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> Aww Bowling Green isn't bad! It's pretty!
> Louisville sucks... it's too small for me D: (coming from San Diego, CA to KY was quite the shock! But it's been nearly 7 years now. xD)
> I'm sure the drive to Nashville isn't too far. You could try there, lol.


It actually is. It takes about close to an hour to get to Bowling Green for me, Brownsville is a tiny town without a petshop, sadly. I think it'd be about 2 hours to Nashville from here? I don't know lol, I've never been there.

I hear there's a LFS somewhere in Bowling Green, but I can't find it....its near Petco, maybe next time I'll try and find it and video-tape it to share.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I have an all black, an all white, a dragon that's yellow/white and I believe I have one or two feather/rose tails? Not quite sure:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i find that true orange is pretty hard to find in pet stores. light orange, almost pink, but not crayon orange. that's why i treasured Zidane so much...


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Luimeril, I saw one the other day at our LFS. He is buying all kinds from some breeder here. I almost got it...but didn't. It was completely orange with a tiny black spot on it's head. So adorable.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Zidane had a peppering of black near his tail, and a little black square on his upper lip. x3 he was so cute! i miss him alot....


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

LittleNibbles93 said:


> It actually is. It takes about close to an hour to get to Bowling Green for me, Brownsville is a tiny town without a petshop, sadly. I think it'd be about 2 hours to Nashville from here? I don't know lol, I've never been there.
> 
> I hear there's a LFS somewhere in Bowling Green, but I can't find it....its near Petco, maybe next time I'll try and find it and video-tape it to share.


It takes me about forty mins to get to Bowling Green. :3 If you ever feel like a good drive, there's a LPS here in Etown that sells all types of unique fish. Or do you have Feeder's Supply where you are, too? I got my pink dragon DT there, and they had all sorts of different types. They had a few double tails, lots of delta tails, the standard veils and crowntails. They also had a lot of marbles... All their females had nice, pretty colors, too, unlike other places where they all look dull. I guess because they had them in really nice water and stuff. 

And I was a bit surprised when I went to buy my Spiridion at this WalMart in Radcliff. (Which I hadn't been intending to do, but his fins were falling off from rot! Eep!) They had a few white ones, one with pretty, pale green marbling. They had a peachy orange one with silver rays in his caudal fin. And ones that must be from the same breeder as Hermes, because they all had the steely blue fins and indigo bodies.

EDIT: But as far as rare fish goes, I haven't seen any PKs or HMPKs... I want to check out this other LPS in Etown for those. But only when I have room!! Lol


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I nabbed a green female CT at my LPS. I was pretty excited. My store sells doubles, kings, deltas, hms, crowns and veils, but that's it. Females only in VT or CT. I've never seen a rose or feather. My female is the only green I've seen. I saw a lavender once but not a deep purple


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

You know what's funny? I never see double-tail veil tails. Of all the doubletails out there, i really like the veileds to be honest


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

erinandares said:


> It takes me about forty mins to get to Bowling Green. :3 If you ever feel like a good drive, there's a LPS here in Etown that sells all types of unique fish. Or do you have Feeder's Supply where you are, too? I got my pink dragon DT there, and they had all sorts of different types. They had a few double tails, lots of delta tails, the standard veils and crowntails. They also had a lot of marbles... All their females had nice, pretty colors, too, unlike other places where they all look dull. I guess because they had them in really nice water and stuff.


Nope, the only pet shops I can seem to find are Petco, and a small personal owned one called Pet Emporium which, last I was there, was about to go out of business (but when I passed it 2 weeks ago, it looked like it was still open o_o ). I was sad that it was closing, the fish in there were so healthy, and the tanks so clean. And each tank had its own filter system, so if one tank god sick, it was only in that tank! 

There might be a Feeders supply that I don't know of...I'll look >_>


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

The closest stor that sells bettas is Walmart... everything else is at least 2 hours away

My walmart however, has green, true green and the other ones (I have a green CT from there), orange (tempted to get a TINY crayon orange VT they have right now), purple, pink, solid red, blue, yellow, white, multi-colored, butterflies, mustardgas, marbles, dalmations, VTs, CTs, RTs

The ONLY color I have not seen is black


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i say half moon crowntails (breed mix), crowntail plakat, lyric tails, double-veils, double lyric

colors might be orange dalamations, albino's, fully blue salamanders 
am not much in rare knowings XP


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, I went on their website to see if they were a nat'l chain... Apparently, only a KY chain. Pretty sure they had one in Bowling Green, but you said that was a long drive for you... It is sad when good petshops go out of business! The ones around here do pretty well. Probably because of the lack of giant chains...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

xD Yeah Feeders Supply is KY/IN only. D: The ones in Louisville kinda lacked in betta selection. :/ 
I've NEVER seen a lyre tail before! I've only seen one pic, and it was a girl. Kinda strange looking, lol. I would LOVE to see an HMCT and a CTPK!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> i say half moon crowntails (breed mix), crowntail plakat, lyric tails, double-veils, double lyric
> 
> colors might be orange dalamations, albino's, fully blue salamanders
> am not much in rare knowings XP


What does a Lyric tail look like???


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> What does a Lyric tail look like???


I believe it's "Lyre Tail" not Lyric. lol. Think of a Lyre tail Molly...but a betta.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

oh... wow... thats... different....


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Im guessing this is the betta version.. kinda cool looking once you see it (reminds me of a mermaid!)

http://www.tropicalfish-scotland.com/fish.cfm?pid=1493


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Never heard of some of these. Double tail VT?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/DBT%20VT%20betta/CavyLove/DBT007.jpg

They look like this. Personally I'm not fond of them. I feel like their caudal is way too long for a DBT. ><' If it were wider it would work, but then we'd be in the HM/DT territory.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I was totally blown away by the betta selection at Big Al's today. There were mostly HMs and CTs .... BUT THE COLOURS O__o Holy moly. There were two gorgeous blue/turquoise/white marbles, several butterflies of varying shades, three solid black CTs, and (my heart nearly stopped) a mustard gas and white grizzle CT. And I saw the most amazing little HM ever ... an orange/black marble body, and a triple butterfly pattern with black and orange into white on his tail :shock: I really want to go and get him .... I'm so busy the rest of the week though. I'm very sure he's not going to be there for long because he's so eye catching.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm.. here, green is next to impossible! And Halfmoons are rare - along with plakat. We have Petco and Petsmart and PJ Pets here in Edmonton (an hour and some drive for me!) but those are the rarest to come by... CT is found often at petsmart. Sent my friend to search for a green female (wild goose chase I guess) and they kept trying to get her to get me a CT male x.x I don't want more males xD And I want females! So I guess females are hard to come by too.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I would have nabbed the black CT's right then and there. lol


----------

